# A new seminary came across my radar.



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

A new seminary came across my radar this week: the Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary.

Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary

It looks like it's set up similarly to the basic pattern of TNARS.

Just figured I'd share for those who might be interested!

Grace to you.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (May 21, 2015)

Pastor Marsh,

Looks interesting for sure. I agree it does have the same feel as TNARS. Love the way the library is set up, all in one place for easy navigation. 

Perhaps Dr. Bray will give a post on the PB about it in the near future, seeing as though it seems he is now a mentor with the seminary. 

Blessings,

In Him,

Craig


----------



## yeutter (May 21, 2015)

Interesting. Their is certainly a need for an institution like this in south Asia


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2015)

I'm encouraged at the rise of these newer confessionally-driven seminaries (I'm thinking of Ekklesia Seminary in Florida, TNARS, PRBS, and I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting) which are focused on training pastors at little to no cost. 

I know very well the arguments for accreditation and "you get what you pay for" and so forth, and I'm not interested in debating one model/philosophy over another in this thread. I'm just thankful that, while much of modern Christianity is awash in liberalism, postmodernity, etc., there are those for whom the old paths are precious and worth making known. 

May God multiply their number, bless their efforts, keep them faithful, and be pleased to use their ranks to establish his praise among the nations.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 21, 2015)

The founder of that seminary is on the board (and a graduate) at TNARS, so he has the right idea for the Asia region.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 21, 2015)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Pastor Marsh,
> 
> Looks interesting for sure. I agree it does have the same feel as TNARS. Love the way the library is set up, all in one place for easy navigation.
> 
> ...


Larry has moved on from TNARS after helping guiding TNARS beyond its nascent status to its present ARTS Affiliate status. He is now a Pastor at the Association of Charismatic Reformed Churches.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> The founder of that seminary is on the board (and a graduate) at TNARS,



I had noticed his D.D. in the Puritans program from TNARS.


----------

